# Caramel Popcorn...Need help?



## Tash16v

Hi guys. Not sure if I'm posting in the right section. Anyway I recently tried to mix a caramel pocorn juice but it really hasn't come out quite good. 

I haven't found a stand alone Popcorn concentrate and maybe thats the problem. I buy my stuff from The Flavour Mill and didn't see a standalone Popcorn concentrate on their website....maybe i missed it.

I used Popcorn Movie Theatre (TFA) at 8% and Caramel Original (TFA) at 4%. 

Mixed at 70/30 (VG/PG) and so far steeped for a week but it has a very overpowering caramel taste and smell. 

Anybody perhaps has a recipe for this type of Juice they mind sharing? 

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Tash16v said:


> Hi guys. Not sure if I'm posting in the right section. Anyway I recently tried to mix a caramel pocorn juice but it really hasn't come out quite good.
> 
> I haven't found a stand alone Popcorn concentrate and maybe thats the problem. I buy my stuff from The Flavour Mill and didn't see a standalone Popcorn concentrate on their website....maybe i missed it.
> 
> I used Popcorn Movie Theatre (TFA) at 8% and Caramel Original (TFA) at 4%.
> 
> Mixed at 70/30 (VG/PG) and so far steeped for a week but it has a very overpowering caramel taste and smell.
> 
> Anybody perhaps has a recipe for this type of Juice they mind sharing?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have a recipe that I use at home that I can share with you tonight... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

See these recipes for inspiration.

I see zaconcentrates has a caramel/popcorn concentrate here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tash16v

Tanja said:


> I have a recipe that I use at home that I can share with you tonight...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. I'd really like that. Will await the recipe.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tash16v

Andre said:


> See these recipes for inspiration.
> 
> I see zaconcentrates has a caramel/popcorn concentrate here.


Thanks Andre. Will try to order some from them. First time coming across their site. I'm sure that concentrate will work perfectly for the recipe I'm looking at. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Tash16v said:


> Thank you so much. I'd really like that. Will await the recipe.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


VapeHyper has their in house CB Caramel Popcorn which is quite ok standalone at about 5% for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tash16v

Thank you boxer. Will look into this. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Pirates Grog also has a decent Caramel Popcorn and I recall @GregF being quite impressed by Clyrolinx's as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

boxerulez said:


> VapeHyper has their in house CB Caramel Popcorn which is quite ok standalone at about 5% for me.


I've got that as well but haven't tried it yet... will give it a try this weekend

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Tanja said:


> I've got that as well but haven't tried it yet... will give it a try this weekend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am enjoying a lot of CB ,

Creamsoda
Caramel Pop and
Wicks are the outstanding winners there for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tanja

boxerulez said:


> I am enjoying a lot of CB ,
> 
> Creamsoda
> Caramel Pop and
> Wicks are the outstanding winners there for me.


I only got 4 of their concentrates... strawberry... pineapple... sour... and caramel popcorn... tried once to substitute FA strawberry and pineapple... but that didn't go too well... the profiles are completely different... 

The sour is also not very potent... I have to use high % to get the sour to come through properly... still haven't found my sweet spot with that either 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

I away atm so nowhere near my notes but yes I do remember clyrolinx caramel popcorn leaving that popcorn aftertaste in my mouth. So I will give it a thumbs up for that. 
% I cannot remember but I'm sure 2-3% will be fine

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

Ok... this is my Gourmet Popcorn Recipe...

TFA Popcorn 13% - I had to make it high to get the popcorn flavour out of it... otherwise it tastes like cardboard...
TFA Caramel Original - 3%
CAP Golden Butter - 2%
FW Nutella - 2%
CAP Super Sweet - 0.5%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tash16v

Thank you Tanja. Will have to get more stock of concentrates. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

The Cly caramel popcorn is very good. At 3% it is perfect. The popcorn lingers in your tank so have it towards the 'end' of your coils life or just use a dropper and rewick. I find popcorn to be an occasional vape and def not an ADV as you get bored with it pretty quickly...

https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/#dialog

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Quakes

Rude Rudi said:


> The Cly caramel popcorn is very good. At 3% it is perfect. The popcorn lingers in your tank so have it towards the 'end' of your coils life or just use a dropper and rewick. I find popcorn to be an occasional vape and def not an ADV as you get bored with it pretty quickly...
> 
> https://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/#dialog
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree, I finished a 30ml in this week at 4%, to me it taste a lot like diddle daddle popcorn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Quakes said:


> I agree, I finished a 30ml in this week at 4%, to me it taste a lot like diddle daddle popcorn.



I just mixed up a batch at 4 as I haven't made it for ages.
Damn, this is fine! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

